# RODE VideoMic GO with D5200 - does it work?



## supertanno (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm currently in the process of choosing a DSLR and microphone, and having already decided on the microphone (RODE VideoMic GO), all I still need to choose is the DSLR.

Now I've been looking at the D5200, which looks very suitable for my needs as I am on a tight budget (€500 for body + lens) and it appears to be offering some great features for video (which will be my main use for it) while also having great features for photo.

However, I've been hearing stories about pretty much all RODE VideoMics having issues with Nikon cameras, featuring much more background hissing on Nikon cameras than on other brands.

What are your experiences with this? Is the D5200 a good choice for me or is it better to go look at other brands and leave Nikon for what it is?


----------



## supertanno (Dec 13, 2014)

This video demonstrates this issue. If it doesn't start at the proper time, he works with a VideoMic Pro at around the 8:40 mark.


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2014)

You might look through TPF's DSLR Video Discussion forum for threads on that subject:
DSLR Video Discussion | Photography Forum


----------



## Scatterbrained (Dec 14, 2014)

You need a a mic with an amp, since the DSLRs won't have pre amps.  Look at powered mics like the Rode Video Mic Pro.   Don't forget the wind muff.


----------

